# Details Please



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

I am currently offshore and unable to scroll through 19 pages.

could some kind soul please message me with the date and location.

I for one am willing to drive from Aberdeen to this event. 

Shen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shen,

Is it the Subscribers Rally at Binton you are requiring if so all the details are on the front page just scroll down to the rally section and click on Binton Rally then click on I want to attend this rally
The Place is Binton Social Club
Binton,
Stratford upon Avon
Warwickshire.
CV37 9TW 

Date is 27/28th October 2006

Jacquie


----------

